# KitchenAid Variable Temp Pouring Kettle – Review



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

For the past few days I have been using the (new-ish) KitchenAid gooseneck kettle (full name: 1L Digital Precision Kettle 5KEK1032) and thought I'd write a review for it.

To be clear: I have no affiliation with the company, I did not receive a free unit for test purposes and I spent my own money to purchase this with the aim for it to be my main pour-over kettle.

The manufacturer info on the unit can be seen: https://www.kitchenaid.co.uk/small-appliances/kettles/1-l-digital-precision-kettle-5kek1032/859782015430

Let's start with some of the main features of this kettle:

*Variable temperature from 60-100 celcius in 1 degree increments* (or equivalent in faranheit I believe but I haven't tried to switch modes). Compared to my old brewista the temperature (so far) seems to be more stable, my brewista often seemed to "overshoot" by 1-2 degrees or so. I'm not claiming that you'd be able to taste this difference in the cup but it is reassuring if nothing else.

*3 Flow rates *on the inside of this kettle is a little metal widget that slides into 1 of 3 positions for high, medium and low flow rates. The low flow rate is roughly what my brewista with flow restrictor was achieving. I don't really see the need for the middle selection but the high selection is useful for say filling a pan with boiling water for pasta (doing this with a slow flow rate is a drag). The spout itself has a pointed tip so while it looks large you get very good control.

*Inbuilt lid thermometer, *sure you have the temperature reading on the base but handy to have a temperature reading when the kettle is off the base (say during a long pour). It's worth noting that the lid thermometer and base aren't perfectly aligned on my example - sometimes it'll show 94 or 96 on the thermometer when the base is saying 95. For what you would use it for it's a nice feature though. As far as I can tell you cannot remove the thermometer.

*1 Litre Capacity, *one of my main reasons for purchasing this allows me to make 2 or 3 cup brews while pre-heating carafes/cups with 1 boil. The max fill line leaves some space in the kettle, you could probably squeeze a little more water in if required but I've not verified this.

*Usability:*

If you've used a kettle like this before there is nothing new here and it works as expected. The buttons are not the brewista "blister type" but "real" tactile buttons which I prefer. Overall it is far less "plastic-y" feeling and everything has a more robust build quality.

A little bugbear of mine: if you select "keep warm" and remove the kettle from the base it resets and you have to remember to press it again - this is an annoyance I have with most kettles I wish they didn't do this!

The heat up time is quick, I just ran a test: filling up to the max line starting at 16 celcius it took 3mins 30secs to reach 100 celcius.

The sound the kettle makes when reaching temperature is a little strange - it is like the sound of a tannoy at an airport but you get used to it.

The handle and lid do a good job of not getting hot to touch and while not totally ergonomic they are not uncomfortable to use for prolonged periods of time.

Aesthetics are a personal thing but I like the look of the kettle it's simple and unfussy. Compared to a bonavita/brewista it is much sleeker and takes up less counter space.

*Conclusion*

Would I recommend you all run out and buy this kettle? No, if you already have a variable temperature gooseneck I do not believe this offers a significant upgrade. If, however, you are in the market for a new kettle it's worthy of your consideration. It is not cheap (£149 rrp) so you have to decide if it is worth it for you.

*Pros:*

-1L capacity

-Good temperature control

-Quick heat up

-Variable flow rate

-Handy lid thermometer

-Solid build quality

*Cons:*

-Expensive (but given it's a mainstream brand you can find them in sale - I bought an ex-display)

-Handle not the most ergonomic

-Too much wasted paper in the box (330 page user manual!)

EDIT:

Some added pictures (apologies for the low quality phone snaps)










Showing the ridiculous size of the instruction manual










Side by side with the brewista










Flow control widget










Proper buttons










Lid thermometer


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Brewista one does this for £90. Even the the Stag EKG+


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to do a review of the kettle.

Could you add some photos too?


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Jony said:


> Brewista one does this for £90. Even the the Stag EKG+


The stagg isn't UK bound yet (and by the US pricing will be as expensive or moreso). The brewista in large capacity isn't as attractive or solidly made (if those things matter to you) - as i said in my review the improvements aren't worth throwing away a brewista but if you're looking for a new kettle it's definitely worth considering as the extra features are handy.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do a review of the kettle.
> 
> Could you add some photos too?


Will do!


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do a review of the kettle.
> 
> Could you add some photos too?


Added some (low quality) photos into the first post. It's quite hard to take a decent picture of a shiny object in a room with little natural light! Hopefully it gives an idea of what it's like in the real world instead of a professional promo shoot.


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Power Freak said:


> For the past few days I have been using the (new-ish) KitchenAid gooseneck kettle (full name: 1L Digital Precision Kettle 5KEK1032) and thought I'd write a review for it.
> 
> To be clear: I have no affiliation with the company, I did not receive a free unit for test purposes and I spent my own money to purchase this with the aim for it to be my main pour-over kettle.
> 
> ...


 I am considering this kettle as an upgrade to a stovetop for pour-over vs.:

Brewista Artisan

Bonavita 1L

Stagg EKG

Hario Buono V60 (Temperature Control)

The Bonavita Interurban and OXO Brew kettles also look interesting, but are not sold in the UK.

As there are not many reviews of this kettle for pour-over, I was wondering what your experience with the KitchenAid is now- 18 months on; are you still happy with it and do you still recommend it (as a purchase for someone without an electric pour-over kettle seeking one)?


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

steffanjtaylor said:


> I am considering this kettle as an upgrade to a stovetop for pour-over vs.:
> 
> Brewista Artisan
> 
> ...


 I still like it, I've been using it daily since I got it and have no major issues with it.

I think it pours nicely when you put the flow restrictor to its minimum setting, there's no real reason to change it unless you also want to fill a pan with boiling water/similar (in which case you can temporarily change it if needs be). I find the temperature control pretty accurate, it doesn't "overshoot" like my old brewista did (but that was very very old when I finished with it - can't remember how it performed out of the box). The buttons and temp controls all still working like new.

The only side I'm not totally thrilled with is the thermometer in the lid. It is slightly out of calibration now (most likely due to me over-heating the water a few times where I wanted the water as hot as physically possible). It also rotates a bit in the lid, I'd rather it be rigidly in place.

I'd say choose based on aesthetics and price really, none will really perform that much better than another. With the bonavita you get those "blister buttons" that personally I dislike the feel of and always expect to die at any moment. The brewistas now come with "touch screen" type buttons which you will either like for being sleek or you'll dislike for lack of haptic feedback. If I needed a new one I'd just go for whichever I could find the best deal on if I'm honest.


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Power Freak said:


> I still like it, I've been using it daily since I got it and have no major issues with it.
> 
> I think it pours nicely when you put the flow restrictor to its minimum setting, there's no real reason to change it unless you also want to fill a pan with boiling water/similar (in which case you can temporarily change it if needs be). I find the temperature control pretty accurate, it doesn't "overshoot" like my old brewista did (but that was very very old when I finished with it - can't remember how it performed out of the box). The buttons and temp controls all still working like new.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the considered reply.

I think I will probably invest in this kettle.

I also do not like the Bonavita's dated bubble buttons (though this is by far the cheapest). The Bonavita Interurban has steel ones (a bit Sage/Breville like) and I would probably have given more consideration if it were for sale in the UK.

The Brewista Artisan is nice.

The Stagg EKG, while pretty, has the downside of coming with a non-UK plug and there are by now, some reports online of its durability I find worrying for the cost of investment.

The Hario is 0.8L (the smallest of the lot).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It sounds like you have made a decision. I have the Stagg and it comes with a UK plug - they started shipping them some time last Autumn if not earlier. I have had no issues with it all - it is a joy to use and perfectly balanced. I much prefer it to the bonavita I had. Clearly, the cost of the Stagg is a hurdle.


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Phil104 said:


> It sounds like you have made a decision. I have the Stagg and it comes with a UK plug - they started shipping them some time last Autumn if not earlier. I have had no issues with it all - it is a joy to use and perfectly balanced. I much prefer it to the bonavita I had. Clearly, the cost of the Stagg is a hurdle.


 Thank you very much for your reply!

Interesting, I was unaware of this development (UK plug). I have heard great things about the Stagg EKG in terms of balance and pour that echo your experience (and I think it is the best aesthetically). I suppose I should also look into Fellow's support network; perhaps I have dismissed the Stagg EKG too eagerly on outdated information...


----------

